# liveaboard friendly marinas



## svosprey (Dec 29, 2000)

I am now in Cocoa Fl.and would like to know of any liveaboard friendly marinas as far south as Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kennedy Point Marina is in Titusville and has good facilities. There is another marina there in the Eau Gallie area - beachside but I can''t remember the name of it. There is a site that you can search for that is all about liveaboard marinas. If you can''t find it, email me and I will see if I can dig it up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi I belive the name is Nailsons Marina in Titusville, I had check in to it seem like a nice place, I am going to be putting in there in june some time


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I guess I spaced out, thats Nelson Marina in Titusville


----------

